# 1-3" here in NC tomorrow night



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Starting Thursday around 6pm, we may see 1-3" by 4am and refreezing of all that Friday here in the Raleigh area and points north. We shall see......... I'll have a truck to drive, but it won't be my own this time.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Close the city down and call out the guard to dig you out!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Don't forget to mob the grocery stores for all the ingredients to make French toast!


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

Banksy;1568233 said:


> Starting Thursday around 6pm, we may see 1-3" by 4am and refreezing of all that Friday here in the Raleigh area and points north. We shall see......... I'll have a truck to drive, but it won't be my own this time.


*this is getting embarrassing . we aint even got to hook up yet . 

hmmm . G O . . NC SATE ! !*:


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

My sister lives in Charlotte, NC., grew up here in Rochester, NY She gets soo pissed off. They shut down everything for like an inch of snow. To her that everyday of a normal winter up here.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Spool it up;1568316 said:


> *this is getting embarrassing . we aint even got to hook up yet .
> 
> hmmm . G O . . NC SATE ! !*:


Back in I believe December of 2009, it was reported that all 50 states had snow on the ground. Northern Florida had snow and Albany, NY still hadn't seen any. We made up for it though, 2 feet of cement in March...So remember while they are getting snow first, they'll be 75 and sunny while its snowing in your town in April.


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

The Mountains of Western NC are expecting 7" + of Snow. Mount Mitchell gets 90" of snow per year on average but it is 6684' in elevation:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Mitchell


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I drove to the mountains before to plow. I-40 was completely snow covered and it took 4 hours to get there. Want to feel very lonely? Do that! I won't be doing that again.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

Banksy;1568688 said:


> I drove to the mountains before to plow. I-40 was completely snow covered and it took 4 hours to get there. Want to feel very lonely? Do that! I won't be doing that again.


same thing happened here about 5 years ago Christmas eve on the way to clear a lot , we sat on I-76 from 11 pm to about 4 am . weather turned to sleet / ice within 5 minutes and there was a pile up 3 miles ahead .

luckily we were prepared with snacks and drinks .


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That's worse...just sitting there. I was the only one on the road for a while. I think I went 45 minutes without seeing another car on the road. No street lights on I-40 either.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Well, that was a dud.


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Banksy;1569495 said:


> Well, that was a dud.


Yup, I didn't get anything but a light dusting here in Cary.


----------

